# T-Gel + 4-AD Trandermal



## redspy (Aug 17, 2004)

*T-Gel + 4-AD Transdermal*

I have a 4-oz bottle of T-Gel and am planning to add 10 grams of 4-AD powder. Should I simply add the powder and shake vigorously or do I need to heat the T-Gel to improve solubility?


----------



## ZECH (Aug 18, 2004)

You should put it in a pot of hot water for awhile and get it warm and the powder will mix easier.


----------



## redspy (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks DG.  I'll get the kettle boiling...


----------

